# Stoney point rapid pivot



## blong (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey guys,I went to Cabelas last knight after reserching bipods.Ibought a set of stoney point rapid pivots. Sit/kneel size.Iknow most you guys prefer harris and they are impressive but at 120.00 they should be.For those who dont want to spend that much check these out.It took longer to read the instructions than it took to install.The base is small and very unintrucive,mounts over your front sling stud.The telliscoping legs are attached with a flexible rubberized yoke and they just snap on or off.It only takes a 1/2 second to attach or detach.The yoke flexes so you can tilt as needed and it has good stabillity.Im very impressed with it. mine were only 45.00,extra bases are 15.00 so you can put them on any gun you own.Ive bought other products from them and been happy with there quallity.You can check them out on line.Ithink theve got product here thats going to realy take off.Ill let you know how they work in the field,that will be the real test.id be real suprised if they dont preform well.
have agreat week end...


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been using them all season, and am impressed. I carry both the sitting/kneeling unit and the shorter prone unit, that way I can lay or sit and have a solid rest. The biggest downside to me is that it isn't really practical to leave attached to the gun (like a Harris) when moving from place to place, which makes it tougher to set the gun down on snow or dirt. Overall they have more advantages than disadvantages. If they ever come up with a foldup model that is practical to leave on the gun, that would be the ultimate. As it is, they are still an improvement for me over the Harris model S which is now in my drawer! You said it best when you said you thought Stoney Point really had something here. I too have had nothing but positive results using Stoney Point products. I would think that anyone who tries them would not be dissapointed.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Blong,
I to have been using them.They work real well when you have a animal 100 yds or closer and walking or loping Broadside and your panning right with them. You can stay on them without having to pick up your Rifle. With a Bipod you have to. Out past 150 yds or more to me it does'nt much matter.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good to hear you guys like them. I am looking for another option for when my bipod goes down in flames. It is close-I have had lots of trouble with that dang thing.


----------



## blong (Mar 1, 2007)

fallguy
Iused mine to site in my new savage 223 today last 6 rounds easily covered by a quarter.Was in the back of the house on flat ground definatley worth checking out. o i was only shooting 100 yds.
I tried sitting in last weekend in a20+ mph. wind checked it out today was shooting about 1 1/2 to the right go figure.have a good weekend.


----------

